# Urodacus Elongatus (Flinders Range Scorpion)



## Agent Cooper (Oct 3, 2011)

I recently bought a female flinders range scorpion and it looks like its just about ready to burst with young.
I read that they usually give birth at the end of summer. I just wanted to make sure is there any thing that i will have to be aware of?
And also if they container I'm using is suitable? I know when they give birth the ideal humidity is around 90%, how would i go about making the enclosure more humid? It seems fairly low at the moment.


----------



## D3N2 (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't have experience with this species, but this site, http://www.thedailylink.com/thespiralburrow/index.html, says they like big rocks.  Your girl probably won't be using that toilet paper roll..  Usually, to raise humidity, people provide a water dish, moisten the substrate and/or mist.  If you say they need higher humidity, dry sand definitely will not help.


----------



## Agent Cooper (Oct 3, 2011)

Thats how the guy sold it to me. I'm now using some peat moss and a rock so hopefully everything works out with her babies.


----------



## D3N2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Again, I'm no expert, and I definitely have no experience with this species.  I'm sure someone will come along and give you better information. 

Hope it works out!


----------



## 2nscorpx (Oct 3, 2011)

Because this is an Australian species, no one outside of Australia should be keeping this species unless it has been introduced to other areas, which is not likely. The link to Mark Newton's site in D3N2's post should be the most helpful. Good luck.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks like an amazing species


----------



## Hornets inverts (Oct 3, 2011)

Ticks me off seeing people selling scorpions like this, just setup to die unless the new owner knows what they are doing. Anyway you will need to make a few changes, the container is fine but thats about it. Replace the substrate with coco peat or a coco peat/sand mix and add a hide, either a piece of bark or a flat rock. Thats all you need to do, mist one end, leave one end dry. Also when she gives birth would you be willing to sell the young? Chasing A few more elo's. Good luck with her, they are a sweet species


----------



## Agent Cooper (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah i don't think the guy really knew what was going on. He won her in a bet or something. Im pretty sure he said it was a male as well haha. 
She seems pretty happy now, she's eating well. I'd be very happy to sell some of the young!


----------

